# Blast from the Past: Now & Again



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

The Six million dollar man for the new millenium maybe?
It could have been but there just wasn't the right blend of action and drama to it. By trying to make things a bit different and concentrating much too much and the emotional implications of what happened to Michael Wiseman rather than on what he was now going to do as a reluctant government agent.

Cast:
Dennis Haysbert 
Role: Dr. Theodore Morris 
Eric Close 
Role: Michael Wiseman 
Christine Baranski 
Role: voice of Ruth Bender
Margaret Colin 
Role: Lisa Wiseman
Timothy Devlin 
Role: Special Agent 
Gerrit Graham 
Role: Roger Bender 
Heather Matarazzo 
Role: Heather Wiseman


----------

